# Just bought 19 mini Jiffey Greenhouses for $.69 each



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Just bought 19 mini Jiffey Greenhouses for $.69 each, 90% off. If nothing else thats 83.6 Quarts of Jiffy mix for growing next year for $13.11 plus 95 4 inch x10 inch planters. The Plastic will come in handy for something. I saved $117.99.


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

You will just have lots and lots of little seedling's.... nice way to get a head start on your garden for next Spring...Great buy.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I forgot to say I got them at Meijer, maybe they still have some in yalls area.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

What a deal!

Congrats!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Score! Good work.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

*Jiffy trays*



biobacon said:


> I forgot to say I got them at Meijer, maybe they still have some in yalls area.


Bio, Meijer is present in Michigan, Ohio, Indiana, Illinois, Kentucky...unless they have done a lot of expanding, they aren't out of the Midwest yet. Since I no longer live in the Midwest, I can't be "next in line at Meijers." 

I would really love to find a deal like that in this area. I'm going to need 6 or 7 trays for my spring planting. I'll have to check the local Lowes and Walmart to see if they have any that they are trying to move out the doors fast.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

No Meijers in California.

We do have tons of hydroponic shops.  They are great sources of seed starters and grow/dirt bags for cheap.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

That is a great score. Congrats!

For those of you that are like me and don't have that chain in your area, here's a cheap ($3-4 per 50 to 100) alternative.
Go to the dollar store and get:
A couple of the plastic boot/shoe trays. Something like this.









Go to the utensils isle and pick up some 4-ounce plastic cups. They sell them for 50 or 100 for a dollar.

Pick up a bag or 2 of potting soil.

When you get them home, get out your drill and a 3/8 or larger bit. Take a stack of the cups (as many as the bit can drill through) and drill a hole in the bottom of the cups (for drainage). I do a stack to save time.

If I know exactly what I'm planting, I take a Sharpie and write on the side of the cup(s) a couple letters denoting what's inside. E.g. SO = Sweet Onions, RT=Roma Tomato

Scoop the cup into the soil and take the filled cup and put on the boot tray.

Plant your seeds. Depending on what you're planting, you can put in 1 or 2 seeds (tomatoes) or 15 or so seeds (onions).

Voila.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

That's a great score! This past spring was our first with our greenhouse, and those Jiffys were great starters! Been stocking up the discounts, too - but have found nowhere near that price! Did you buy them out?


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, I did. I remember you saying that I should have goten more of those canning jars, didnt want to make same mistake twice. They had more of another kind that were marked down to 2.99 from 9.99 I will wait and see if they go down more. Meijer has been a good place to get garden stuff for met his year. They had an apple corer for 3.50 a couple weeks ago, marked down from $15. I already had one I paid $8 for but at that price I "needed" it. They also had a buch of Bell stuff like pickeling and salsa mix at 50-75% off.


----------

